# Are poodles independent?



## kchen95 (Jan 6, 2016)

I think it depends more on the dog him/herself, and less on the breed overall. I've met Spoos who were aloof to me (a stranger), and I've met ones who were very excited to see me (also a stranger). Across the board, I would say there are more mini's and toy's (if they're well socialized) who are super-affectionate than standards who are - but, again, these are statistical generalities; on an individual basis, it boils down to the dog him/herself. 

My mini, Vontae, is polite towards strangers and will want to be in the same room as them out of curiosity, but he doesn't want to crawl into their laps (and he doesn't really do that with me either, even though he insists on being in the same room as me, if not right next to me; but he doesn't feel the same for constant physical contact). This is different from some of the other toys and mini's that I looked at when I was shopping for a dog and decided on Vontae about two years - some of those toys/mini's crawled into my lap and fell asleep within 30 minutes of meeting me. My previous dog Moses, a Sheltie, defied major Sheltie stereotypes - he was the least barky dog I've ever encountered (pretty much never, ever barked), and he was extremely friendly towards all strangers; both of these are complete opposites of Sheltie breed generalizations.

It really just boils down to the individual dog.

Kevin


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy is just about the most dependent animal I can imagine. She takes a while to warm up to strangers, but once she knows someone will always prefer to be on a lap or pressed against someone than on her own - until she gets overwhelmed by too many people, too much noise, too much difference, and then she takes herself off to a quiet spot and hides. This has happened often when we are away from home - nowadays I set up a den for her where she can feel safe and destress if needed.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

As a service dog, isn't Lucky's lack of interest in other people a good thing, so he can concentrate on helping you? 

Babykins wants to greet everyone but once she greets them she is happy to go do her own thing.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Lucky's personality makes him a very dependable SD. He is extremely calm and well mannered. He always listens and yet is able to evaluate situations on his own. He is very serious and dignified despite his silly haircut. Sometimes I do wish he was a bit more of a Velcro dog like Kit who is always glued to my side. She follows me room to room like there is an invisible leash. Lucky by comparison is very emotionally detached. 

Lucky is usually away on his own doing his own thing. Sometimes I wonder if I've offended him or if he isn't feeling well. Perhaps I'm not that interesting? Perhaps I smell bad to him? He does check in with me every now and then but he prefers to chill by himself. 

I saw a few photos of him only a few days old. In numerous pictures, Lucky is always the only puppy away from the puppy pile. Perhaps he was always like this?


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

As for Kit, many LGD are less aloof until they reach maturity, then instinct starts kicking in. And as you know they are slow to mature.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

My girls love, love, love company, and will go up to them, Cayenne will crawl in anyone's lap after say an hour or so, the other 2 will not let them pick them on. The go crazy when people leave as well. My word to stop it is FLYSWATTER when the come and when they get ready to leave.


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Hugo is the opposite, he is very dependent and not as affectionate. 

Only morning snuggles and a few kisses on your hands and that is it, the rest of the day he always stays close and allows you to pet him a bit but then moves away pretty quickly, unless its a belly rub.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Most spoos I meet are rather aloof. Maizie is extremely independent around the house, but she's extremely friendly to strangers. Frosty is Velcro to me around the house, but he's like Babykins--really wants to say hi to everyone, but then he's good. Whereas Maizie is just an attention wh*re. That's why she is excelling as a therapy dog!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

No, they are not all independent. There is a range in temperament, for example, among poodles and even within a litter as far as independent vs people seeking goes. 

Another thing to know is that to a degree people focus is a malleable trait, so it can be influenced by training, environment, and experiences.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I would have to say that Molly is not independent, yet she is not dependant either! She seems to 'size up' people, dogs, and situations, and if she finds them agreeable, will be very friendly, but not jump up in your face friendly.....she calls the shots on interactions! When we are out and I have her off leash she never wanders far and will wait for me if she thinks the distance is great.She 'Checks in' often. The independent part of her is when she is left to make a decision, and when she does, she does it her way! The dependent part of her never lets me out of her sight! She wants/needs to be close to me at all times. I like it!

Example: "Molly go get that toy" I point at it and she goes and gets it, but instead of bringing it directly to me, she will pick it up, carry it with her into the kitchen, get a drink AND THEN bring it to me! LOL!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Example: "Molly go get that toy" I point at it and she goes and gets it, but instead of bringing it directly to me, she will pick it up, carry it with her into the kitchen, get a drink AND THEN bring it to me! LOL!



Lucky is totally like that! He likes to investigate things and then picks it up. If it is something he doesn't want he would drop it off and give it to Kit to play with. Lol 
Lucky just mouthed me pretty hard because he thought I was Kit. I can't believe they mouth each other that hard. This happened just now as I was typing the response and his teeth broke the skin slightly ☹


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Archie believes that all strangers want kisses and attention from him, right away, all the time. I have to carry him or put him on a leash when people come over or else he will continually solicit attention and try to crawl all over them. I have to follow him around at the dog park to keep him from jumping in strangers' laps. He definitely prefers attention and company to anything he could be doing on his own. When we first met him at the shelter, one thing we noticed is that he'd stop what he was doing and focus in on us any time we moved or spoke. He was very, very aware of what the people in the room were doing and how involved he could be in that.

He's most dependent on me. He follows me all over the house. We're slowly getting him out of the habit of checking in with me before he'll listen to my husband, even - Husband calls him and Archie dashes over to me instead. Kind of irks the husband, but I guess he knows where he stands in Archie's eyes. :laugh:

So...yeah. Definitely wouldn't say he's independent, at all.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Compared to the Scotties, Buck is very dependent. He will not go out in the yard by himself unless he sees something exciting, like a rabbit hiding under a bush. If I let him out the door and don’t join him, he waits until I do. My last Scottie was perfectly happy exploring on his own, greeted guests like a bored teenager. Buck loves attention and if he isn’t getting enough he will sometimes pull one of his stunts to get back in the spotlight.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I kinda have a mix of them all here at home. Stella is and has always been very, very happy to meet strangers of any kind! She is the supreme Therapy dog, loving the attention that she feels is rightly hers and no one elses! LOL she thinks people come to our Pet Store just to see her! The pups have a range, they love to be with me and will come and lay down by me when done playing and such. Joy is the most bonded to me, I think it is because we spent so much time together when she broke her front toe at 4 months old. She had to be with me at work every day and was crated in my room at night to prevent her and her littermate from chewing her bandage. We became very close. She is friendly but not that willing to approach a stranger but will allow anyone to touch her. She is fine being shown and is very brave. Sara is the most "things are all about me and for me" out of the 3. She has always been the most important puppy (in her own mind) and is the dominate one of the 3. Very social and happy to meet anyone. Sometimes she is just over the top with her enthusiasm, and its a bit overwhelming! 
Big Guy (the boy pup) is a sweet and gentle boy, but a bit of a goof ball! He is very social with anyone and love petting but does settle down quickly and will actually lay down and relax if we are standing around talking to long. He is my "lap dog". As soon as you sit on the floor, he puts his whole self in your lap! 
I love all of them for their individual personalities!


----------



## patticake (Apr 17, 2017)

glorybeecosta said:


> My girls love, love, love company, and will go up to them, Cayenne will crawl in anyone's lap after say an hour or so, the other 2 will not let them pick them on. The go crazy when people leave as well. My word to stop it is FLYSWATTER when the come and when they get ready to leave.



What do you use the FLYSWATTER for , to scare them from barking.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

My Spoo loves almost everyone. Anyone new that comes to the house is brought affection, toys, balls, etc. 

Actually, being my Service Dog he is almost too affectionate. I often have to remind him to not be seeking attention. Of course I would much rather have him this way than being aggressive! 

For a fact, when he either ignores people, or shies away from them I don't really trust them myself, which really helps me actually as I have PTSD.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Merlin is the opposite of independent. It is bordering obsession. He doesn't follow me around everywhere because he is fearful, but he is always keeping an eye on me and would be on my lap 24/7 if I let him. He is also overly affectionnate, licking a lot. If I am in the house, he won't stay on anyone else's lap unless I order him to. He would rather stay on the floor, just in case I decide to pick him up...

Beckie I don't know yet, she is too young. Sometimes I look for her and she is right there, behind me. So maybe she'll be the type to follow around everywhere.


----------



## daabor (Jan 31, 2019)

Sammy is very dependent, in that he follows me everywhere. He doesn't just follow me from room-to-room, but follows me, within the same room. He ALWAYS watches me and is always right underfoot. He literally will not let me be 2 feet away from him, when I am home.

But, he is not a lap dog. Sammy prefers to sit next to me, sleep next to me etc. He doesn't want to be constantly touching, but is always within 24 inches of my body. Instead of snuggling on my lap, he prefers to sit on the arm of the couch and put his muzzle into my hand, or lay on my shoulders and wrap his front paws around my neck. In bed, he mostly sleeps by or on my feet. He will snuggle for a few minutes, but then moves away. Not sure if this is dependence or independence.

I may be more dependent than he is LOL!


----------



## Zesti_V (Aug 7, 2019)

Jessie is not independent. She'd love to stay on my lap most of the day and usually asks to be petted at the same time too. She's friendly to visitors and will greet them with licks and ask for pets, but if I'm available she prefers to be near me.

She was raised in a house with 6 poodles until we adopted her at 20 months old, so I think she likes getting the 1:1 attention.


----------



## Courtasaurus (May 16, 2019)

I know this post was about spoos, but thought I'd add my 2 cents! My mini, Lillie, is definitely not independent. Her favourite place it be is next to me on the couch, or following me around the kitchen, or into the bathroom, or outside... She's still a puppy so a lot of the time has too much energy to snuggle, but every now and then will throw herself into my lap for hugs and sunggles.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Zeke is a mini poo and is not very independent at all. He sleeps in his bed, or a chair, next to me all day if we are not playing. When I am busy doing something he will move around the room, stare at me and then yip once. When he gets my attention he satisfied. He spends lots of time on my chair, spends all night with me when I am sleeping. He will get on my belly/chest and roll upwards so I can give him a huge bear hug. He is content to sleep for hours with my arms fully wrapped around him. And he follows me wherever I go in the house. 

I also have a minipoo mix who is both dependent and independent at the same time. She likes affection but on her own time. As she is 7years old and I’ve had her for only 8 months, she is more and more loving all the time. She loves me playing with her and would do it all day if i let her. However, when she takes breaks during the day, she goes back to my room and lays on my bed or in the bathroom. I used to feel like you, that maybe I’d offended her or I wasn’t entertain enough. Someone on here said that it shows she is comfortable and secure enough to go relax on her own, and it gives her space away from the other dogs. I still wish she’d stay out with us more, and sometimes she does for the entire day and night, but usually, no. She is on a routine, which I put in place, and when it’s not playtime she just prefers to be on her own. But more and more she is asking for affection and cuddle time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

Mr. Layne is independent in some respects. He wants his loving but then he lies nearby, sometimes across the room. He doesn't like to be alone but doesn't need the constant touching like my Giant.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

What is a Giant?


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

kontiki said:


> What is a Giant?


Her Giant Schnauzer


----------

